# Pro Kit of Sportlines



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I have a 95 200sx SE (b14), and I can like fit my foot into the gap. Right now I have the stock wheels and alloys. I am thinking of going to 17 inch rims and 205/40/17 Kumho tires. Now, I was wondering what kind of springs I should get? I have seen that the Pro Kit is better as in the lowering, but will 1.4 inches be enough to get rid of that gap? Or should I get the Sportlines with a 1.9" drop? I wonder why the Pro kit is more expensive, yet a lower drop? Is the ride too "bouncy" with the sportlines? And im going to get the AGX Aadjustabe gas shock/struts. Im just not sure 1.4 inches will do the job to get rid of that gap. If anyone has the same setup and can tell me some stuff, that would be great, thanks.


----------



## m14cstud (Jul 15, 2002)

*Sportlines*

yea I have the SPortlines on my 98 SE-R with 17 inch tires. If you are running the stock wheels it sits a lot lower with the 15 inch rims (actually 14 inch in your case). It will definately bottam out a lot, but if you are going to the 17inch set up the car sits a bit higher. My opinion the perfect height. The car rarely bottams out and it looks just right with the aftermarket wheels with a little tuck in the rear. There is not much bouncing at all and I have just the stock shocks. So if you are gonna go to a 17inch or even 16 inch set up I most definately would go with the Sportlines (1.9" drop).


----------

